#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  drop ride spell

## wavymouth

imagine you are on one of those drop rides. really focus on the feeling of your legs dangling as you wait to fall. snap your fingers and believe you are dropping. this can freak people out :EEK!:  because it feels more real than they expect it to. its kind of a self hypnosis spell. have fun!

----------

